# Montgomerys tubercles/glands



## brewanneanan

do you only get these when your pregnant, or can you get them anytime, if this is what i have, basicly i have lil white pimples scattered around my areola (can't spell) just wonderd if this was normal, they are not in any pattern they are just scatterd, and i have a rather large one on my right side, although by large i mean like 2mm so not that big, just big in comparison to the others. 

also do your nipples always go brown when youre pregnant or can some people not get this,?? 

xxxx w/b xxx


----------



## bambikate

Hi hun, this was one of my first signs when I was pg. They got darker and I got the little dots and I was like "I'm sure I must be pregnant!" Are you TTC???? Good luck if so  x x


----------



## brewanneanan

no, i'm not, but i just wonderd as i thought i may have been pregnant last month but AF came i even did a pregnancy test, which looked posative but the dye leaked and it was an unreliable brand, so i di another one (same crappy brand) which was negative....so, i'm just a little confused as to what my bodys been doing lately. im on the pill and have been for 2 years so its not a change due to that....but the past 3 months or so, i have had short periods, white pimples on my nipples, and sore boobs(but only occasionly) and a few days ago, i had a little spotting of blood but not even that tbh, it was just when i wiped sorry if its TMI but i dont really know what my body is doing....apart from this i dont think i have had any other signs....but i would do another test but i'm just not convinced and it's not like tbh i have the money!! even travaling to the docters for a free test would cost as much as buying one. but argh!! what is up with my body!!


----------



## enigma

My nipples havent changed colour, just got bigger.
I dont know what to sugest about the tests, but good luck for what ever you want to happen.


----------



## PeanutBean

No my nipples haven't changed colour really either, just in the last few days they've gone tiny bit browner towards the edges but not before and not much. I have the little glands showing. I think I always did a little but that they are more pronounced now and whiter. hope that helps!


----------



## Neecee

I think mine will probably be bigger than the baby's face if they keep spreading like they are :(


----------



## PeanutBean

Neecee said:


> I think mine will probably be bigger than the baby's face if they keep spreading like they are :(

:rofl: It's only when they're bigger than your face that you really need to worry! lol Sadly, I so know what you mean...


----------



## Shri

Mine are the size and color of chocolate digestives! But they only started to go brown in second trimester.


----------



## Ema

My nipples only changed colour and size at about 27weeks + now.....:sick: well now i dont like looking at them LOL XxX


----------



## sicilly24

hi every1!

can any1 help. i have all the signs of pregnancy including montgomerys tubercles but two early detection tests have been negative. is it possible to have montgomerys tubercles and NOT be pregnant??? i was on the pill and am due my 7 day break on wed so dont really no when my period is supposed to be. could this be why the tests r showing negative.?? can any1 help!!

love hel xxxxxx:witch:


----------



## Lois

I have had the white bumps (montgomery's tubercles) on my nipples for as long as I can remember (ie since I developed boobs at about 12) so they are not only a sign of pregnancy. My nipples are definately getting darker as the pregnancy goes on but there was very little change in them during the early weeks.

Lx


----------



## Hevz

I've always had them but more prominent when pregnant.

I was in the bath today when Abi, my 4 year old came in. She's seen me i the nude loads of times but was staring....I thought

"oh goodness, what's she gonna say"


"Mummy....why are they (my nipples) all brown now?"


I said it was so baby could find the milk easily when it's born, she went downstairs and told my hubby that I was in the bath, washing my milk:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## brewanneanan

Hevz said:


> I've always had them but more prominent when pregnant.
> 
> I was in the bath today when Abi, my 4 year old came in. She's seen me i the nude loads of times but was staring....I thought
> 
> "oh goodness, what's she gonna say"
> 
> 
> "Mummy....why are they (my nipples) all brown now?"
> 
> 
> I said it was so baby could find the milk easily when it's born, she went downstairs and told my hubby that I was in the bath, washing my milk:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

ahaha psml.....kids say the funniest things lol


----------



## brewanneanan

i'm not pregnant, i have them, as you can see from this thread lo....this was like 2/3 months ago and i know i'm not pregnant but i still have them....i hate it there like lil spots i just wanna pop!!! =[


----------

